# Keep out the burn this summer!



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Keep out the burn this summer and don’t end up like the Thompsons! For more info watch the video here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I only sunbathe in winter!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I only sunbathe in winter!


I barely sunbathe even then

but then we aren't on holiday & desperate to go home with a tan 


personally I hate the perma-tanned leather look


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I barely sunbathe even then
> 
> but then we aren't on holiday & desperate to go home with a tan
> 
> ...



Same here. When we just used to come to our house for holidays I couldn't wait to get my sunlounger out on the roof terrace, and I never bother now. I have to remind myself to put sunscreen on when going out, though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My winter "sunbathing" involves reading in a deckchair on the roof terrace, with my trousers and sleeves rolled up. It's too cold indoors. The tan is incidental, but the vitamin D helps me stave off rickets.

How Much Sun Do You Need to Make Vitamin D? - For Dummies


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> My winter "sunbathing" involves reading in a deckchair on the roof terrace, with my trousers and sleeves rolled up. It's too cold indoors. The tan is incidental, but the vitamin D helps me stave off rickets.
> 
> How Much Sun Do You Need to Make Vitamin D? - For Dummies


& osteoporosis - the vitamin D helps the body convert/absorb calcium


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Funny how the novelty wears off. The first year here we spent a lot of time roasting. Now we spend most of the time indoors or under a large parasol when outside. We do eat our meals in a shaded part of the terrace.
Same with the pool. I used to swim several times a day and at night. I've been in three times this year, for around ten minutes each time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate sunbathing - it's frighteningly boring, horribly hot and you can't do anything constructive, but you can get a really decent sunburn... I never do it although there was a time when I did, about 41 years ago...


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Same with the pool. I used to swim several times a day and at night. I've been in three times this year, for around ten minutes each time.


This is something I've noticed as well. I can't really be doing with the hassle of it all these days.

As for sunbathing, I spend most of my days indoors working. I like going out in the evening though, for a meal or a good walk.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Same with the pool. I used to swim several times a day and at night. I've been in three times this year, for around ten minutes each time.


I go swimming 3 times a week in the indoor pool at my gym - it's very unusual for anybody else to be using it in the afternoon when I go as it's lunchtime/siesta for the Spanish members, so I usually have the 20m pool to myself which is great. I never had a pool on my wishlist when we were looking for a house as I didn't want the hassle of looking after one when I'd only be able to use it for a few months of the year, and a typical domestic size pool is no use to me anyway. We have a nice 25m public indoor pool in town (as well as an outdoor one for the summer) but it's always way too busy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I haven't been in the pool in Spain yet this year, or sunbathed. I did spend half an hour reading a book in the sun today though - in England!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Poor Thompsons!

It's amazing that just driving back and forth daily along the seafront the amount of people you see shirtless and like a cooked lobster already with the shirt tucked into their shorts getting more and more burnt. :flame:
Great way to spend a week in Spain.

I'll never underplay the dangers of the Sun but I must admit I like it, living in northern Europe I missed it and in fact needed it. I'm a firm believer that vitamin D depletion can have bad consequences on your health, especially if you come from a sunny climate to begin with.

I also like the fact that here I can spend a half hour in the Sun reading or just talking and not get completely fried like you would in Australia due the the ozone layer or lack of it. Sensible precautions are still needed though and I never risk our kids getting burnt or myself for that matter. 

As for the pool I really missed it over winter and vowed to use it daily when I could but in reality I use it 3 or 4 days a week which is still a good effort and I need the exercise although I don't think I spend longer than 30 minutes a time in it.

I'm not a Sun worshiper in the sense I spend all day out and try and work on a leathery tan, my freckly skin and years of outside work mean I'm at big risk of melanoma but it is nice nevertheless.

Also as my avatar may suggest I'm a bit of a fan of old Sol. 
I love the science, physics and dynamics of our Sun and other stars. I'm an avid solar astronomer and image the Sun almost daily and would encourage anyone who can to get out and learn more about it. The Sun really is fascinating and all too often overlooked.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

I always have a laugh at the episodes of say a place in the sun when the buyers ask. Does the house get the sun all day. I think to myself wait till the summer and they will be wishing that they had a shady place to keep out of the thing. I'm out in four weeks and will be sitting under any tree or parasol I can find.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Also as my avatar may suggest I'm a bit of a fan of old Sol.
> I love the science, physics and dynamics of our Sun and other stars. I'm an avid solar astronomer and image the Sun almost daily and would encourage anyone who can to get out and learn more about it. The Sun really is fascinating and all too often overlooked.


I thought your avatar was the moon!

Did you catch this radio 4 programme earlier this week?

BBC Radio 4 - In Our Time, The Sun


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Swerve said:


> I always have a laugh at the episodes of say a place in the sun when the buyers ask. Does the house get the sun all day. I think to myself wait till the summer and they will be wishing that they had a shady place to keep out of the thing. I'm out in four weeks and will be sitting under any tree or parasol I can find.


Nice in winter though. A couple I know bought a house in a valley, without realising that for four months of the year the sun doesn't get above the hill and the house gets no sun at all.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I thought your avatar was the moon!
> 
> Did you catch this radio 4 programme earlier this week?
> 
> BBC Radio 4 - In Our Time, The Sun


It's a sunspot just on the edge of the Sun, a bit random I know but it was one of the better pics I too.

I should take advantage of the big Moon though at the moment, it's kind of hard to miss.

I only found out about that show yesterday so I have it on my phone now ready to listen to when I'm in the car.
By all reports it was a decent show.


----------

